# surf rigs



## the12thman34 (Mar 19, 2014)

Im gonna be in galveston saturday and want to try surf fishing jamica beach. If anyone can help me out with rigs and bait for whatever is in the surf right now that would be great. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Take trout/bass rod and use small pieces of shrimp in first and second guts. Can catch whiting, drum, redfish Croaker and hardheads. Take whiting upper half and run a 16/0 circle through the bottom of his chin and through the top of his head. Make sure hook tip is exposed. Penn reel, and10' rod should work (see other surf fishing thread). Connect circle hook to the line. 40# lb mono will suffice. Use 4oz spider weight or bigger depending on current. Cast into second gut or beyond third bar. Hang on.

Plenty of more intriquet surf setups but this will catch fish. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

Been using this rig since the beginning of time. Awesome for every time of the year and can easily changed


----------



## Saltblood (Apr 2, 2014)

Here is a video that helped me tie JumpJacks rig.


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

I have not seen that video in years. Funny seeing o Ricky showcase the skills.


----------



## el gringo (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a few questions about mono-filament leaders.

Iâ€™ve seen a few websites/blogs/forums that say using an overhand knot will weaken the leader and it could break when a fish pulls on it. Are figure-8 knots less likely to do this?

Donâ€™t a lot of people use wire leaders in the surf since some fish or sharks can break/cut mono-filament with their scales?

Do yâ€™all make your own drop rigs? Iâ€™ve thought about buying the materials to make my own, but since I usually use wire drop rigs it wouldnâ€™t be very cost effective since the required material are too expensive. Making them out of mono-filament would be pretty cheap though. Of course there are other reasons to start making my own other than cost. I do plan to start making my own fish finder rigs though. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Saltblood (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello El ****** any knot that crosses the line over its self will cause the breaking strength to decrease. Iâ€™ve had leaders break right at that figure eight knot when Iâ€™m hung on the bottom. This is your drag setting comes to play. Set it right depending on your poundage of your main line and leader. When making leader I use 50 or 60 pound mono to make Carolina rigs for soaking baits on bottom. The places I fish have a lot of Oysters so thatâ€™s why I use higher poundage than most, as a rule of thumb the lighter your leader the more bites youâ€™ll get. For most inshore fishing a 30 pound mono leader will do it. Most suggest only using wire leaders when shark fishing or targeting toothy fish. 
I encourage you to tie your own, the more fish you catch on stuff you make, the more satisfying it is. 
Here is another video on ho to tie double drop leader.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UUoVIBp1_M


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

el ******,
A overhand knot and the figure 8 are not good knots to use when fishing...Maybe the
figure 8 on a trot line.

Learn the basic fishing knot....The Clinch knot...or the Improved Clinch knot....
They are easy to tie...generally test in excess or 80% of the line strength...And
you can use them with almost all Mono up to about 60 lb test....

My $0.02
Jack
Mustad7731


----------

